# [SOLVED] toshiba nb200 bios update



## nomadpd (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a boot problem with my Toshiba nb200 netbook. According to other threads I have read I need to update the BIOS to V2.1. I am a complete novice and have no idea how to do this. Does anyone know on what website I can get the download and how to go about it. Many thanks


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: toshiba nb200 bios update*

Complete model reference helps further, but here's an example.
Model Content Page


----------



## nomadpd (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: toshiba nb200 bios update*

Many thanks for the link. All seems so simple when you know what your doing!


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: toshiba nb200 bios update*

You're welcome. Please mark this thread as solved in thread tools above when you're done with it.


----------

